# My pup is hurting :(



## Coyote

I brought him back home today from surgery to repair a perianal hernia and he is so sore, he's whimpering, I feel so bad for him   He has a lot of muscle atrophy in the back end due to his spinal issue, and the surgery was hard on him.  Poor Cowboy   I gave him a tramadol, hopefully, that will help.


----------



## Mr. H.

Wow. How old is he?
Are his back paws off the ground while using that thing?


----------



## Coyote

Mr. H. said:


> Wow. How old is he?
> Are his back paws off the ground while using that thing?



He'll be 13 in February, and he can still use his back feet - he can walk but not for long distances and sometimes he places his feet wrong (walks on the tops of them) - he has spinal cord damage due to stenosis and spondylosis - he just didn't need this latest problem.


----------



## Mr. H.

Poor guy. Our pup is 13 and luckily he's never had an issue with his health. 

This is from last year...


----------



## syrenn

(((hugs)))


poor thing.... i am so sorry he is in pain. If the drug is not helping...ask if they can give him a low dose fentanyl patch.....


----------



## Coyote

I think the tramadol is helping - he's sleeping quietly now   I hate that will have to wake him up to get him outside before bedtime though.  His left leg is especially weak, I think the anisthesia exacerbates the neurological issues.  But he's not whimpering now.


----------



## Mr. H.

syrenn said:


> (((hugs)))
> 
> 
> poor thing.... i am so sorry he is in pain. If the drug is not helping...ask if they can give him a low dose fentanyl patch.....



You can use those on dogs? I've got some unopened patches from 3 years ago that doc gave me when I cracked ribs. I made the mistake of reading "the fine print" and decided to just put up with the pain LOL.


----------



## BDBoop

Coyote said:


> I think the tramadol is helping - he's sleeping quietly now   I hate that will have to wake him up to get him outside before bedtime though.  His left leg is especially weak, I think the anisthesia exacerbates the neurological issues.  But he's not whimpering now.



Poor sweetie. Send gentle hugs from me, please.


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> I think the tramadol is helping - he's sleeping quietly now   I hate that will have to wake him up to get him outside before bedtime though.  His left leg is especially weak, I think the anisthesia exacerbates the neurological issues.  But he's not whimpering now.




i know....i know so well how you are feeling. I am so so sorry.


----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> (((hugs)))
> 
> 
> poor thing.... i am so sorry he is in pain. If the drug is not helping...ask if they can give him a low dose fentanyl patch.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use those on dogs? I've got some unopened patches from 3 years ago that doc gave me when I cracked ribs. I made the mistake of reading "the fine print" and decided to just put up with the pain LOL.
Click to expand...


i would not put a human dose patch on a dog.... but yes, they make smaller veterinary patches of fentanyl.


----------



## Wolfsister77

((Hugs)) to both you and your pup. Hope he feels better soon. Tramadol is a good drug for dogs. I had a dog that had to be on that for awhile and it helped.


----------



## Noomi

Coyote said:


> I brought him back home today from surgery to repair a perianal hernia and he is so sore, he's whimpering, I feel so bad for him   He has a lot of muscle atrophy in the back end due to his spinal issue, and the surgery was hard on him.  Poor Cowboy   I gave him a tramadol, hopefully, that will help.



He might be in pain, but he has a smile on his face.  What a gorgeous pooch you have!


----------



## Gracie

Oh wow. I am so sorry, hon. I will send some prayers tonight that he will feel much better soon. Poor guy.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Hope he's feeling better soon.  He is a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Coyote

This morning he is walking a little better, but not eating so well - and very quiet.  I'll see how is after work and pick up some treats for him


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> This morning he is walking a little better, but not eating so well - and very quiet.  I'll see how is after work and pick up some treats for him


 

poor baby. I feel for both of you. 

The vet has AD..a highly palatable food that is good to temp them back into eating. Also, Gerber meat baby food is like crack!


----------



## Coyote

That's a good idea Syrenn - I might pick up some babyfood.  Part of the problem is the number of pills he currently takes - the stick them in treats trick no longer works so either I pill him or grind them up in a bit of canned cat food (which I ran out of).  He takes an antibiotic and stool softener, and a muscle relaxant - those I have to give him whole.  Then he gets tramadol and Rimadyl ground up.  I used canned dog food this time and maybe he could taste the pills or it just didn't appeal to him.  He did eat the steak strips I gave him after each pill however.


----------



## Esmeralda

Coyote said:


> I think the tramadol is helping - he's sleeping quietly now   I hate that will have to wake him up to get him outside before bedtime though.  His left leg is especially weak, I think the anisthesia exacerbates the neurological issues.  But he's not whimpering now.



I am so sorry to read about his problems. Poor guy.  What you are doing is all you can do;  give him all the love and attention you can, follow the vet's instructions, take good care of him.


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> That's a good idea Syrenn - I might pick up some babyfood.  Part of the problem is the number of pills he currently takes - the stick them in treats trick no longer works so either I pill him or grind them up in a bit of canned cat food (which I ran out of).  He takes an antibiotic and stool softener, and a muscle relaxant - those I have to give him whole.  Then he gets tramadol and Rimadyl ground up.  I used canned dog food this time and maybe he could taste the pills or it just didn't appeal to him.  He did eat the steak strips I gave him after each pill however.




See if you can get any of those drugs as shots. You will need to learn how to give a shot, but i think it goes in easier and is less traumatic. 

American cheese in the plastic wrapper.... you can wrap and mold it around a pill and they usually take it whole thinking it a treat. Have the pill all ready.. and then you eat a slice in front of him... ask him like you would with any treat... "want some...really would you like some....mmmm"  then give him his pill treat...  A change of the "treat" and seeing you eat some of it first may work. Its worth a try at least. 

Have you tried poaching or roasting chicken for him? 

Also.... i KNOW its bad for them... but they love it. If he is not on any specific diet.....  ... Kentucky fired chicken.

hang in there...i know its horrible feeling so helpless.


----------



## Coyote

I haven't tried the chicken yet - but if he doesn't perk up I will.  I used to put pills in hotdogs or cheese and have a few "blanks" to get him to do some tricks and then eat it fast so he wouldn't realize what was in it - but one time, he bit into it and it must have been bitter - ever since then, forget it - a whiff of pill and he spits the whole thing out.  Even sibling rivalry hasn't worked!  I might look around for some fresh treat ideas though and see if I can give it another try.

Thanks Syrenn


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> I haven't tried the chicken yet - but if he doesn't perk up I will.  I used to put pills in hotdogs or cheese and have a few "blanks" to get him to do some tricks and then eat it fast so he wouldn't realize what was in it - but one time, he bit into it and it must have been bitter - ever since then, forget it - a whiff of pill and he spits the whole thing out.  Even sibling rivalry hasn't worked!  I might look around for some fresh treat ideas though and see if I can give it another try.
> 
> Thanks Syrenn


smart devils..... hes on to you. 

if you decide to make your own chicken... do a bunch of it at one time. Otherwise you will be making chicken every day. I get them as a whole two packs at costco.  The advantage of poaching over roasting is that they like the broth as well..... I also prefer the whole chicken becasue it comes with liver... and they like sauteed liver  

any time hun, i am sorry your four legged baby is not feeling well.


----------



## Toro

Oh, Coyote, I hope your pup gets completely well.


----------



## Connery

Coyote said:


> That's a good idea Syrenn - I might pick up some babyfood.  Part of the problem is the number of pills he currently takes - the stick them in treats trick no longer works so either I pill him or grind them up in a bit of canned cat food (which I ran out of).  He takes an antibiotic and stool softener, and a muscle relaxant - those I have to give him whole.  Then he gets tramadol and Rimadyl ground up.  I used canned dog food this time and maybe he could taste the pills or it just didn't appeal to him.  He did eat the steak strips I gave him after each pill however.



My dog needs pills twice per day. Sometimes she misses them in her food and will not eat alone. I take a little peanut butter and put the the peanut butter. She is a happy pup. 

Also, I have been known to make cheese omelets, beef stew, Fried rice(sesame seed oil), grilled chicken and such for my ailing pups. They seem to get sick quite often...

Good luck Coyote!!!


----------



## syrenn

How did it go tonight, coyote?


----------



## Capstone

Looks a little like a Bernese Mountain Dog minus some white.

Had a cherished Rottweiler with hip dysplasia back in the middle 90's, so I can relate. It's tough to see them suffer.

Best of luck.


----------



## Michelle420

So sweet all the love and care you are giving him, Great Job he's lucky to have you taking care of him.


----------



## Gracie

> American cheese in the plastic wrapper.... you can wrap and mold it around a pill and they usually take it whole thinking it a treat. Have the pill all ready.. and then you eat a slice in front of him... ask him like you would with any treat... "want some...really would you like some....mmmm" then give him his pill treat... A change of the "treat" and seeing you eat some of it first may work. Its worth a try at least.



Ha Ha! The old sliced process cheese trick! I do that with Moki. I give him a small slice with nothing in it. Then I give him another small slice. YUM! Then the third slice (I cut the slice in 4 sections), I insert the pill. He is so worried I'm gonna eat it or Karma will get it, he doesn't even chew. He just swallows it whole. Fourth slice...has nothing in it and he is one happy camper.
But the trick is to let him SEE all four slices so he knows only ONE is left...better eat the third one FAST so he can have the 4th as well!

Works every time.


----------



## Moonglow

syrenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning he is walking a little better, but not eating so well - and very quiet.  I'll see how is after work and pick up some treats for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor baby. I feel for both of you.
> 
> The vet has AD..a highly palatable food that is good to temp them back into eating. Also, Gerber meat baby food is like crack!
Click to expand...


or Vienna sausages.


----------



## Coyote

He's doing MUCH better this morning - he's not lying there whimpering, he looks and acts more comfortable and he can get his knees bent and under him and get his back end up without my help as long as he has a good surface.  One of my worries has been that going under for surgery is risky for dogs with neurological problems but he doesn't seem to have lost too much.  He even pottied without help - yay   He's weak but he's walking, and his appetite is back to normal!

I should add - surgery for a dog his age is often a hard decision, but he's a dog that still has an incredible zest for life, who still wants to do things - he is definantly not ready to give up


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's great to hear. You can always tell when dogs want to keep on living life and when they don't. 

Glad to hear he's doing better.


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> He's doing MUCH better this morning - he's not lying there whimpering, he looks and acts more comfortable and he can get his knees bent and under him and get his back end up without my help as long as he has a good surface.  One of my worries has been that going under for surgery is risky for dogs with neurological problems but he doesn't seem to have lost too much.  He even pottied without help - yay   He's weak but he's walking, and his appetite is back to normal!
> 
> I should add - surgery for a dog his age is often a hard decision, but he's a dog that still has an incredible zest for life, who still wants to do things - he is definantly not ready to give up



yay!!! 


i am so glad he is more comfortable. Did he eat something for you?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Coyote said:


> I brought him back home today from surgery to repair a perianal hernia and he is so sore, he's whimpering, I feel so bad for him   He has a lot of muscle atrophy in the back end due to his spinal issue, and the surgery was hard on him.  Poor Cowboy   I gave him a tramadol, hopefully, that will help.



He is beautiful, Coyote.  I will be pray for him to heal well and you also! It is very difficult to watch our beloved pets suffer!  I'm believing for a quick recovery!  Love, Jeri


----------



## Coyote

syrenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's doing MUCH better this morning - he's not lying there whimpering, he looks and acts more comfortable and he can get his knees bent and under him and get his back end up without my help as long as he has a good surface.  One of my worries has been that going under for surgery is risky for dogs with neurological problems but he doesn't seem to have lost too much.  He even pottied without help - yay   He's weak but he's walking, and his appetite is back to normal!
> 
> I should add - surgery for a dog his age is often a hard decision, but he's a dog that still has an incredible zest for life, who still wants to do things - he is definantly not ready to give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!!
> 
> 
> i am so glad he is more comfortable. Did he eat something for you?
Click to expand...


Yes, his appetite seems back to normal!


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's doing MUCH better this morning - he's not lying there whimpering, he looks and acts more comfortable and he can get his knees bent and under him and get his back end up without my help as long as he has a good surface.  One of my worries has been that going under for surgery is risky for dogs with neurological problems but he doesn't seem to have lost too much.  He even pottied without help - yay   He's weak but he's walking, and his appetite is back to normal!
> 
> I should add - surgery for a dog his age is often a hard decision, but he's a dog that still has an incredible zest for life, who still wants to do things - he is definantly not ready to give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!!
> 
> 
> i am so glad he is more comfortable. Did he eat something for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, his appetite seems back to normal!
Click to expand...



now that is a good sign. i am so glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Coyote

Arghh - today he wouldn't eat much and threw up.  I'm pretty sure it's the combined effects of the meds (nausea is a side effect of all of them) so Syrenn - I'm picking up rice after work and we'll do chicken and rice and see how that goes.  I can also remove several of the meds for a bit (the critical one to stay on is the antibiotic but some of the others are as-needed).


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> Arghh - today he wouldn't eat much and threw up.  I'm pretty sure it's the combined effects of the meds (nausea is a side effect of all of them) so Syrenn - I'm picking up rice after work and we'll do chicken and rice and see how that goes.  I can also remove several of the meds for a bit (the critical one to stay on is the antibiotic but some of the others are as-needed).



Call the vet and ask if you can decrease the amount of pain med... and if you can pick and anti nausea med. I would suggest an injectable nausea med....one less thing to throw up. 

drastic changes in the diet can also upset the stomach.  A nice chicken and rice doggie casserole would do fine.... Use a bit more water so the rice comes out a bit mushy.....

hang in there coyote.


----------



## earlycuyler

Coyote said:


> I brought him back home today from surgery to repair a perianal hernia and he is so sore, he's whimpering, I feel so bad for him   He has a lot of muscle atrophy in the back end due to his spinal issue, and the surgery was hard on him.  Poor Cowboy   I gave him a tramadol, hopefully, that will help.



It.will likely get better when he can run and stuff. Hope he gets.out of that soon.


----------



## Sallow

Good luck with your dog!

He is very handsome.


----------



## Coyote

earlycuyler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I brought him back home today from surgery to repair a perianal hernia and he is so sore, he's whimpering, I feel so bad for him   He has a lot of muscle atrophy in the back end due to his spinal issue, and the surgery was hard on him.  Poor Cowboy   I gave him a tramadol, hopefully, that will help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It.will likely get better when he can run and stuff. Hope he gets.out of that soon.
Click to expand...


He'll likely need the wheels for the rest of his life - he can walk short distances, around the house and yard, but anything more and he needs help.  He has spondylosis in his back and it's caused nerve damage - but he loves his wheels!


----------



## syrenn

How did he do today coyote?


----------



## Coyote

Still not great.  If I give him his pills, he throws up.  Not eating well but eating some.  I called his vet and we removed some of his meds to see if that would help. This morning he ate a little chicken and rice, and did not throw up, but he also has had none of his meds.  I have some ground deer meat in the freezer and I'm going to cook that and see if it might tempt him.  I also have some an antiacid I can give him safely and am going to try that.  This surgery has been so hard on him


----------



## TheBarber

Coyote said:


> Still not great.  If I give him his pills, he throws up.  Not eating well but eating some.  I called his vet and we removed some of his meds to see if that would help. This morning he ate a little chicken and rice, and did not throw up, but he also has had none of his meds.  I have some ground deer meat in the freezer and I'm going to cook that and see if it might tempt him.  I also have some an antiacid I can give him safely and am going to try that.  This surgery has been so hard on him



Maybe if you stopped feeding your dog rice, that's for asians.


----------



## Coyote

TheBarber said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not great.  If I give him his pills, he throws up.  Not eating well but eating some.  I called his vet and we removed some of his meds to see if that would help. This morning he ate a little chicken and rice, and did not throw up, but he also has had none of his meds.  I have some ground deer meat in the freezer and I'm going to cook that and see if it might tempt him.  I also have some an antiacid I can give him safely and am going to try that.  This surgery has been so hard on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you stopped feeding your dog rice, that's for asians.
Click to expand...


It also helps with stomach issues - easy to digest, good for short term gi issues


----------



## Sallow

Coyote said:


> Still not great.  If I give him his pills, he throws up.  Not eating well but eating some.  I called his vet and we removed some of his meds to see if that would help. This morning he ate a little chicken and rice, and did not throw up, but he also has had none of his meds.  I have some ground deer meat in the freezer and I'm going to cook that and see if it might tempt him.  I also have some an antiacid I can give him safely and am going to try that.  This surgery has been so hard on him



The Tramadol is making him nauseous. I had a dog with cancer and he had to take that. It killed the pain but he couldn't eat without barfing.


----------



## Sallow

Coyote said:


> TheBarber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not great.  If I give him his pills, he throws up.  Not eating well but eating some.  I called his vet and we removed some of his meds to see if that would help. This morning he ate a little chicken and rice, and did not throw up, but he also has had none of his meds.  I have some ground deer meat in the freezer and I'm going to cook that and see if it might tempt him.  I also have some an antiacid I can give him safely and am going to try that.  This surgery has been so hard on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you stopped feeding your dog rice, that's for asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also helps with stomach issues - easy to digest, good for short term gi issues
Click to expand...


Pepto helps too.


----------



## TheBarber

Sallow said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBarber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you stopped feeding your dog rice, that's for asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also helps with stomach issues - easy to digest, good for short term gi issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pepto helps too.
Click to expand...


My bro fed rice to his cat, it went bonkers.


----------



## Coyote

Sallow said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not great.  If I give him his pills, he throws up.  Not eating well but eating some.  I called his vet and we removed some of his meds to see if that would help. This morning he ate a little chicken and rice, and did not throw up, but he also has had none of his meds.  I have some ground deer meat in the freezer and I'm going to cook that and see if it might tempt him.  I also have some an antiacid I can give him safely and am going to try that.  This surgery has been so hard on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tramadol is making him nauseous. I had a dog with cancer and he had to take that. It killed the pain but he couldn't eat without barfing.
Click to expand...


He's been on tramadol for over a year but maybe all this together has tipped him over the edge.  So far this today - no pills, no barfing.


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not great.  If I give him his pills, he throws up.  Not eating well but eating some.  I called his vet and we removed some of his meds to see if that would help. This morning he ate a little chicken and rice, and did not throw up, but he also has had none of his meds.  I have some ground deer meat in the freezer and I'm going to cook that and see if it might tempt him.  I also have some an antiacid I can give him safely and am going to try that.  This surgery has been so hard on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tramadol is making him nauseous. I had a dog with cancer and he had to take that. It killed the pain but he couldn't eat without barfing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's been on tramadol for over a year but maybe all this together has tipped him over the edge.  So far this today - no pills, no barfing.
Click to expand...


poor thing.... im glad he ate some of the chicken and rice. 

he may also be dehydrated..... lift the skin on the back of his neck...if it does not spring back quickly he may need fluids.


----------



## Gracie

I am glad he is getting food down...and no barfing when he does!! I will keep sending prayers for him and you both.


----------



## Coyote

Skin seems ok Syrenn, he keeps water down when he drinks.  Gave him his dinner - boiled venison and rice and he's hungry and eating!!!!   Hasn't barfed all day.

I'm going to give him only the antibiotic later this evening and no other pills.


----------



## Gracie

I have taken to using the magic bullet for Moki's dry dog food. Wet food in a can give him the runs, so I took that purina chow, added some hot water, stuck it in the bullet, whipped it to tiny chunks (he has no teeth) and TA DA!! No runs for 3 days now!

If your pup needs smaller pieces, don't forget your dicer! Works like a charm.


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> Skin seems ok Syrenn, he keeps water down when he drinks.  Gave him his dinner - boiled venison and rice and he's hungry and eating!!!!   Hasn't barfed all day.
> 
> I'm going to give him only the antibiotic later this evening and no other pills.



yay!! 

hungry and keeping it down is huge! 

I know dehydration in cats can make them go down hill fast.... they feel bad and wont eat. So the cycle gets worse. 


when does he go back for a check up?


----------



## Gracie

Oh, and carrots are great as snacks. I am afraid mine will gobble them too fast, so I dice them. Unless they are cooked carrots. Give pup some of those. its good for him and he will like them to boot.


----------



## syrenn

Gracie said:


> Oh, and carrots are great as snacks. I am afraid mine will gobble them too fast, so I dice them. Unless they are cooked carrots. Give pup some of those. its good for him and he will like them to boot.



that is where poaching chicken is good.... you put it all in the pot, poach away and the carrots come out and they can eat them too.


----------



## Gracie

Yup. That's what I put in the crockpot once a week. A cut up chicken..or lamb if it is on sale. Cup or two of rice, chopped up carrots. Kitchen always smells good when I make their stew, lol. And, I have a hard time keeping people from eating what is for my furkids!


----------



## syrenn

Gracie said:


> Yup. That's what I put in the crockpot once a week. A cut up chicken..or lamb if it is on sale. Cup or two of rice, chopped up carrots. Kitchen always smells good when I make their stew, lol. And, I have a hard time keeping people from eating what is for my furkids!



chicken and rice kitty casserole.


----------



## Coyote

syrenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin seems ok Syrenn, he keeps water down when he drinks.  Gave him his dinner - boiled venison and rice and he's hungry and eating!!!!   Hasn't barfed all day.
> 
> I'm going to give him only the antibiotic later this evening and no other pills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!
> 
> hungry and keeping it down is huge!
> 
> I know dehydration in cats can make them go down hill fast.... they feel bad and wont eat. So the cycle gets worse.
> 
> 
> when does he go back for a check up?
Click to expand...


Cats are so much harder - they hide illness until it is very late 

He gets checked in another week - stitches come out.  He ate some more venison/rice - no barfing. Right now he is stretched out next to me sleeping 

Damn I love that dog!!!!

Yesterday, he was sitting hunched and panting.  He is def more comfortable.  And  no barfing


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Oh, and carrots are great as snacks. I am afraid mine will gobble them too fast, so I dice them. Unless they are cooked carrots. Give pup some of those. its good for him and he will like them to boot.



Right now he won't take them. Usually when I'm chopping veggies my dogs are lined up for handouts.  Except my Rue - he was probably raised on the doggie equivalent of junkfood, he doesn't like veggies.


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skin seems ok Syrenn, he keeps water down when he drinks.  Gave him his dinner - boiled venison and rice and he's hungry and eating!!!!   Hasn't barfed all day.
> 
> I'm going to give him only the antibiotic later this evening and no other pills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!
> 
> hungry and keeping it down is huge!
> 
> I know dehydration in cats can make them go down hill fast.... they feel bad and wont eat. So the cycle gets worse.
> 
> 
> when does he go back for a check up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cats are so much harder - they hide illness until it is very late
> 
> He gets checked in another week - stitches come out.  He ate some more venison/rice - no barfing. Right now he is stretched out next to me sleeping
> 
> Damn I love that dog!!!!
> 
> Yesterday, he was sitting hunched and panting.  He is def more comfortable.  And  no barfing
Click to expand...


having some food most likely made him feel better..... good job tempting him into eating.


----------



## Coyote

Improvement!!!!!!  He ate all his dinner today - venison and rice, at his breakfast (in two parts) but this evening - he was eager to eat.  No panting, no signs of discomfort, no throwing up 

Damn I'm so relieved.  Of course he's had no pills but he seems comfortable, he's sleeping next to me - able to get up, but his legs are stiff, no signs of pain.  I'm going to not give him any pills for at least the next day and see how he progresses.

I was beginning to worry about something like pancreatitus but I think he is on the mend


----------



## Gracie

I am thrilled for Pup's progress, coyote!! I'll still light the candles, though.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## syrenn

aaaaaawwwwwww  so sweet! 


How was the appetite tonight?


----------



## Coyote

It was normal Syrenn - no signs of upset.  I added kibble to the mix, no other pills and he is sleeping next to me comfortably


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> It was normal Syrenn - no signs of upset.  I added kibble to the mix, no other pills and he is sleeping next to me comfortably




woohoo!!!


----------



## Coyote

Another week and then stitches come out....am so glad he is comfortable and back to his old self


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> Another week and then stitches come out....am so glad he is comfortable and back to his old self




me too! It is always so sad when our pets are hurting.


----------



## syrenn

how is he doing coyote?


----------



## Coyote

He is continuing to improve   Today - I added rimadyl back in with his evening meal (he needs it to keep the inflammation minimal in his spine) - no problems yet so I think and hope we can stick with that and not need the tramadol.  He's back to his pushy, obnoxious, assertive little-bigman self 

(much to the dismay of the other dogs)


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> He is continuing to improve   Today - I added rimadyl back in with his evening meal (he needs it to keep the inflammation minimal in his spine) - no problems yet so I think and hope we can stick with that and not need the tramadol.  He's back to his pushy, obnoxious, assertive little-bigman self
> 
> (much to the dismay of the other dogs)


----------



## Coyote




----------



## syrenn

How is he doing coyote? Did the stitches come out alright? Is he back to eating normally?


----------



## Coyote

Yup - he got his stitches out yesterday and a clean bill of health.  Given that he'll be 13 in few months I can't ask for more.  He's eating normally and, more telling - he's bossing around the other dogs


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> Yup - he got his stitches out yesterday and a clean bill of health.  Given that he'll be 13 in few months I can't ask for more.  He's eating normally and, more telling - he's bossing around the other dogs



YAY!!! good to know he is back to his old self.... bossing around the other dogs. Always a very good sign.


----------



## Coyote

Happy New Year from Cowboy 

My one and only major organizational accomplishment over my break: cleaning my office.  Cowboy thinks HE did all the work though and he's quite exhausted


----------



## syrenn

aaawwwwww good boy. 

do you have a heated pad for him....he looks like he would love one! My cats and kittens are in heaven when they nice and warm .


----------



## Gracie

Awww! Cowboy is looking mighty comfy there, lol. A heating pad would be great for those old bones too. Gracie is showing signs of hip displacia . I plan on splurging and getting her a big ol heating pad when it gets really bad.


----------



## Sarah G

Coyote said:


> Happy New Year from Cowboy
> 
> My one and only major organizational accomplishment over my break: cleaning my office.  Cowboy thinks HE did all the work though and he's quite exhausted



He looks good.  Comfy like I'm going to be in about 5 minutes 

He's a nice big doggie.


----------



## Esmeralda

Coyote said:


> Happy New Year from Cowboy
> 
> My one and only major organizational accomplishment over my break: cleaning my office.  Cowboy thinks HE did all the work though and he's quite exhausted



He is looking good. The office is looking good too.


----------



## Ronin

The equipment looks awesome.  I have a 14 year old Akita who is suffering from the same thing.  I have read through this post and it appears to have made a big difference.  I will look into it immediately.  I hope all is well.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

So glad your pup is feeling better!


----------



## Coyote

Ronin said:


> The equipment looks awesome.  I have a 14 year old Akita who is suffering from the same thing.  I have read through this post and it appears to have made a big difference.  I will look into it immediately.  I hope all is well.



For Cowboy, we got "Walkin' Wheels" to help him be more mobile - he's not paralized, but there is enough damage that the act of trying to bend his knees and get around can be exausting and set off more inflammation in his back so we use the wheels when we go on walks outside - he keeps his feet down, and still walks with his back end but his weight is supported.  He is not the kind of dog who is willing to slow down, think about how to move - if he can't move when he wants to he bulldozes through with the occassional skid and faceplant, so the wheels have really helped.  We got a harness from "Hartman's Harness" (his PT loaned it to us indefinately) - it's lightweight, fully adjustable and has a handle on the rear and a clip on top of the shoulders for a leash - I can get him down the stairs with it (I carry him upstairs), plus we have booties on his hind feet for traction indoors.  Just that much more mobility and security of footing made all the difference between a quality life and a non-quality life, for him


----------



## Ronin

I tried grips that go around the nails for traction.  They seem to irritate her.  "Chani" sounds very similar as far as demeanor.  She still has the mind of a your girl on the run,  Her body on the other hand has continuously went down hill.  I want to help her as long as she has a zest for life.  The pain meds help but it does hurt to see her legs lock up.


----------



## Coyote

Ronin said:


> I tried grips that go around the nails for traction.  They seem to irritate her.  "Chani" sounds very similar as far as demeanor.  She still has the mind of a your girl on the run,  Her body on the other hand has continuously went down hill.  I want to help her as long as she has a zest for life.  The pain meds help but it does hurt to see her legs lock up.



I don't think the toe nail things do much for traction, what I use for Cowboy are these (indoor slippers) - Products - Tammy and Teddy's Foot or Paw Protection for Animals - the version I have is older, but probably works the same and fastens with velcro. It's the pawpads and hair that make it slippery for him.  The other type that we've used are these Pawz Dog Boots | PAWZ the natural rubber dog boots and they've been good also.  We take them off at night or going outside.

What is she on for pain?  Does she have spinal cord damage?  I am very very lucky that I found a good physical therapist - we've found the right equiipment, the right level of meds plus he gets laser therapy which helps him.  I know every day is a blessing and I'm grateful.

Cowboy is an Aussie, but I admit - I have soft spot for Akitas too.  I adopted a two years ago an Akita mix Rosalee (a very different dog than Cowboy) - this is her


----------

